# Jet Cola? doesnt exist on the internet...BUT



## seeker201 (Nov 1, 2010)

i have these glass transfer plates used to apply the graphics to the bottlecaps. look to be from the early 1910s to 1930s. May have come from the Bahamas or Cuba, as my grandfather was stationed there in the 30s-40s. Clicquot Club ginger ale transfer plates are in the collection, and they had bottling operations in the caribbean in the beginning of this century. 

 Nowhere online can i find anything about Jet Cola. nowhere. did I mention NOWHERE?

 someone out there has to know something about this.


 and that being said- would that make them worthless, or priceless?


----------



## seeker201 (Nov 1, 2010)

> i have these glass transfer plates used to apply the graphics to the bottlecaps. look to be from the early 1910s to 1930s. May have come from the Bahamas or Cuba, as my grandfather was stationed there in the 30s-40s. Clicquot Club ginger ale transfer plates are in the collection, and they had bottling operations in the caribbean in the beginning of this century.
> 
> Nowhere online can i find anything about Jet Cola. nowhere. did I mention NOWHERE?
> 
> ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2010)

Not much info yet, try Bell Woods.


----------



## seeker201 (Nov 9, 2010)

it turns out three of them are coca cola. another dozen or so are co-branded coca cola, with Crass' Orange, Cherry, Ginger Ale, Grape, etc...they are all bottled out of and stamped "Coca Cola Bottling Chambersburg, PA. Others include O-So Grape, Clicquot Club eskimo caps, and a bunch of others. can you give me an idea of where i might sell these, what i should charge re: the co-branding of the coca cola name, and anywhere online i might find information on these? so far i've been searching for weeks and i have only seen two images of these, and it was on this forum. nowhere on ebay, amazon, craigslist, nowhere are these for sale. 

 anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------

